# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  3B:n ja 3T:n linjatunnusten muuttaminen

## Resiina

Näillä näkymin raitiolinjat 3B ja 3T linjanumerot muuttuvat kesäliikenteen alussa.
Vanha linjanumero 3B - Uusi linjanumero 3
Vanha linjanumero 3T - Uusi linjanumero 2

13.08.2012 raitiolinjan 4 yöliikenne klo 23 jälkeen on tarkoitus korvata bussilinjalla 18N
Lähde raitio 4/2011

----------


## Max

> Näillä näkymin raitiolinjat 3B ja 3T linjanumerot muuttuvat kesäliikenteen alussa.
> Vanha linjanumero 3B - Uusi linjanumero 3
> Vanha linjanumero 3T - Uusi linjanumero 2


Loistava juttu, vähentää varmasti sekaannuksia!  :Smile:

----------


## aulis

> Näillä näkymin raitiolinjat 3B ja 3T linjanumerot muuttuvat kesäliikenteen alussa.
> Vanha linjanumero 3B - Uusi linjanumero 3
> Vanha linjanumero 3T - Uusi linjanumero 2


Miksi noin päin? Parempi olisi mielestäni juuri toisin päin - 3B:stä 2 ja 3T:stä 3, koska:
 - 3B menee keskustasta Hakaniemeen, kuten edesmennyt 2 meni
 - 3T:n nykyinen reitti turisteille hyvin suosittu (Siljan satama, Kauppatori, Rautatieasema, Kamppi, Töölö) joten on hyvä pitää sen numero kolmosena sekaannusten välttämiseksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi noin päin? Parempi olisi mielestäni juuri toisin päin - 3B:stä 2 ja 3T:stä 3


Esittämälläsi tavalla ne piti numeroida jo vuonna 1953. En tiedä, miksi nyt on tehty päinvastoin. Mutta onhan kakkonen kulkenut aikanaan Töölössäkin.

Järjestely ei olisi tullut kysymykseen HKL-aikana, jolloin perinteitä kunnioitettiin ja varsinkin 3T:n imagosta tietynlaisena Helsingin tunnuksena pidettiin kiinni. HSL-aikana yksittäisen jäsenkunnan perinteillä ja imagolla ei ole merkitystä eikä kaupunkikaan voi asiaan vaikuttaa.

Suhtaudun itse vähän ristiriitaisesti tähän asiaan. Uusi numerointi on varmasti selkeämpää suurelle osalle matkustajia, varsinkin Rautatieaseman pysäkin käyttäjille. Joukkoliikenteessä järjestelmän selkeys on kyllä aivan ensiarvoisen tärkeää, myös perinteiden kustannuksella. Toisaalta minusta oli selkeää sekin, että B kulkee Berghällin puolella ja T Töölön puolella. Selkeämpää kuin vanha systeemi.

Toisaalta tunnuksenvaihtopysäkin yli matkustavan voi olla entistä hankalampaa omaksua, ettei vaunua tarvitsekaan vaihtaa, vaikka linja muuttuu. Aiemmin turistillekin selitti aika yksinkertaisesti, että kolmonen mikä kolmonen, kyytiin vaan ja se muuttuu sitten B:stä T:ksi aikanaan. Nyt sen selittäminen, varsinkin Kauppatorilla, miksi kolmosen ratikkaan päästäkseen pitää nousta kakkoseen, on vähän hankalampi juttu.

Niin että jos äänestää pitäisi, 3B/3T vai 2/3, niin varmaan äänestäisin tyhjää. (Joukkoliikennelautakuntahan tästä jo äänestikin silloin Kampin linjastoratkaisusta päättäessään, ja siellä ei tullut kysymykseenkään muu kuin 3B/3T.)

----------


## aki

Mä olisin säilyttänyt tän nykyisen 3B/T systeemin tällaisenaan kun sen varmaan suurin osa matkustajista on jo ehtinyt oppimaan, nyt numerointi taas muutetaan ja matkustajat joutuvat hahmottamaan uudestaan tän 2/3 kuvion, Tällainen poukkoilu ei ole ollenkaan hyvä asia!

----------


## Knightrider

Jos olisin ulkopaikkakuntalainen, uutinen kuulostaisi tietenkin täysin järkevältä, sillä kolmonen/kolmoset on sekava ja mutkikas linja, mutta helsinkiläisenä 3B ja 3T tuntuvat olevan kuin osa katukuvaa - klassisia tunnuksia, kuten jonkinverran myös Helsingin 4, 8, 20, 21V, 24, 40, 45, 52, 54, 55/A, 58, 66/A, 77 ja 78, jotka ovat jo useita vuosikymmeniä pysyneet täysin tai lähes muuttumattomina ja joidenka reitit täten monet muistavat. Ja kuten mainittiin, 3T:tä on mainostettu paljon ja se mainitaan useissa turistioppaissa. 

Toki tunnuksiahan nämä vain ovat ja ajan mittaan muutokset käyvät kaikille tutuiksi - lisäksi muutos avaa ovet kolmosen muokkaamiseen vapaasti tulevaisuudessa, kun sen päät eivät ole enää pakollisissa kytköksissä toisiinsa - sen vuoksi se varmastikin on tarpeen ja järkevää.

----------


## Kaid

> Esittämälläsi tavalla ne piti numeroida jo vuonna 1953. En tiedä, miksi nyt on tehty päinvastoin. Mutta onhan kakkonen kulkenut aikanaan Töölössäkin.


On, mutta toisaalta kakkonen on pääasiassa ollut enemmän Helsingin niemen itäpuolen linja: alkuperäinen lyhytikäinen kakkonen kulki Kauppatorilta Hermanniin ja 70-luvulta aina viimeisimpään lopetukseensa asti kakkonen liikuskeli myös itäpuolella. 40-luvunkin kakkonen kulki Töölöstä Kallioon. Lisäksi 3B -> 2 ja 3T -> 3 järjestelyssä mentäisiin siinä mielessä järkevästi, että aakkosjärjestyksessä ensin oleva muuttuisi numerojärjestyksessä ensin olevaksi.

No, tämä nyt tietysti jonkinasteista nipottamista. Pääasia, että tämä edelleenkin tärkeä ja tarpeellinen muutos saadaan aikaan. Vaikka se tehtäisiinkin kolme vuotta myöhässä.

----------


## hmikko

> Toisaalta minusta oli selkeää sekin, että B kulkee Berghällin puolella ja T Töölön puolella.


Ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle ei kyllä tuommoinen tule mitenkään mieleen.





> Toisaalta tunnuksenvaihtopysäkin yli matkustavan voi olla entistä hankalampaa omaksua, ettei vaunua tarvitsekaan vaihtaa, vaikka linja muuttuu.


Tämä pitäisi merkitä linjakarttoihin yms. jotenkin selvästi. Maailmalla on esimerkkejä näistä, eivätkä ne mitenkään ylivoimaisia opeteltavia ole. Tässä tapauksessa linjalla on tietty paljon satunnaisia turisteja.

----------


## Dakkus

Linjanumeroina esim. 1 ja 11 olisivat hyvä pari, samaten 2 ja 12. Tai ehkä vielä paremmin: 3 ja 13, jolloin numero kolmonen saataisiin pysymään mukana kuvioissa. Linjaa 13 en nyt ainakaan muista olevan olemassa ennestään. Berliinissä on hieman vastaava käytäntö olemassa: S7 ja S75 ovat pääosan matkaa sama linja, joten niiden numerot on tehty muistuttamaan toisiaan. Sama koskee linjoja S2 ja S25, jotka ovat itä-länsi -suunnan vastine S7/S75:lle.
Linjojen numerointi numeroin 3 ja 13 ohjaisi omalta osaltaan asiakkaita hahmottamaan linjojen välisen kohtalonyhteyden.
Arvaisin tämänhetkisiin numerovalintoihin syyksi arpapelin. 3T:n nimeäminen kolmoseksi ja 3B:n kakkoseksi olisi omastakin mielestäni järkevä veto. Ensisijaisesti toki se 3 ja 13 olisivat mielestäni parhaat numerovalinnat. Karttaan lisäksi linjanumeronvaihtopysäkin kohdalle numeroksi esim "3/13" tai "2/3", kun muualla numerot kirjoitetaan pilkulla erotettuna tai eri riveille.

Sinänsä päätös, että kaksi täysin eri paikkoihin vievää linjaa eivät ole saman linjanumeron alla, on fiksu. Toivon kuitenkin, että linjanumerointiin tehdään vielä pientä hiomista. Jos ei muuten, niin vaihtamalla nuo nyt ehdotetut numerot päikseen. Kun matkustajille ei ole vielä tiedotettu mitään, muutos on vielä ongelmaton toteutettava. Eli hop hop hommiin tämän asian suhteen  :Smile:

----------


## JE

Samaa mieltä, kakkonen ja kolmonen päittäin. Tai sitten muutos 3T --> 5. 3T on sentään hyvin suurelta osalta matkaa identtinen vitosen viimeisen reitin kanssa, ellei tätä kesän väliaikais-vitosta lasketa.

----------


## hmikko

> Linjojen numerointi numeroin 3 ja 13 ohjaisi omalta osaltaan asiakkaita hahmottamaan linjojen välisen kohtalonyhteyden.


Itselleni ei kyllä tulisi mieleen epäillä numeron perusteella, että linjoilla 3 ja 13 olisi tekemistä toistensa kanssa, tai linjoilla 23 ja 33 sen puoleen. Eikös yleinen käytäntö ole lisätä merkkejä numeron perään eikä eteen, kuten tuossa mainitsemassasi Berliinin esimerkissä ja nykyisessä 3B/3T -nimeämisessä?

----------


## ultrix

> 3T:tä on mainostettu paljon ja se mainitaan useissa turistioppaissa.


Mä taas en koskaan muista, kumpi niistä kolmosista on "virallinen turistilinja". Mun mielestäni 3B:n reitin varrella on mielenkiintoisempia kohteita kuin 3T:n, tosin mua ei ole yli viiteen vuoteen voinut pitää Helsingissä turistina, vaikken siellä ole koskaan asunutkaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:42 ----------




> Ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle ei kyllä tuommoinen tule mitenkään mieleen.


Mulle joskus pienenä muistaakseni isä selitti tuon kun ihmettelin tuota B/T-logiikkaa. Tuntui ihan järkeenkäyvältä muistisäännöltä, tosin sitten kahdeksikkoluonteen vuoksi etelä-Helsinki sekoitti. Kampin radan myötä tapahtunut muutos on paras ikinä, on selkeintä, että 3T ei koskaan ole Bärkassa eikä 3B Tölikassa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:44 ----------




> Itselleni ei kyllä tulisi mieleen epäillä numeron perusteella, että linjoilla 3 ja 13 olisi tekemistä toistensa kanssa, tai linjoilla 23 ja 33 sen puoleen. Eikös yleinen käytäntö ole lisätä merkkejä numeron perään eikä eteen, kuten tuossa mainitsemassasi Berliinin esimerkissä ja nykyisessä 3B/3T -nimeämisessä?


Tampereella linjat 1 ja 11 kulkevat varmaan 80 % reitistä yhteisellä osuudella, samoin omalla tahollaan 19 ja 29. Sammonkatua palvelevat perinteisen 25:n ohella linjat 1*7*, 2*7* ja 3*7*.
Sinänsä tässä ei mielestäni ole juurikaan järkeä, vaan 1/11 voisi olla 1A ja 1B, 19/29 9A ja 9B sekä Sammonkadulle 7A, 7B 7C ja 7D (25 leivottu tähän seiskaan myös). Tällöin ainoastaan haaralle menijälle olisi kirjaimella väliä, runko-osuudella mikä tahansa kirjain kelpaisi.

----------


## iiko

Minun mielestäni tässä kohtaa voisi aivan hyvin palata siihen, mitä alunperinkin käsittääkseni suunniteltiin, eli laittaa seiska kulkemaan siitä Mikonkadun pätkältä ja jatkamaan sitten Kaivokatua Simonkadulle ja palautetaan kolmoset niiden omille reiteilleen. Mutta jonkun syyn takia piti sekoittaa kolmosten ennestäänkin sekava logiikka niin, että vaihdetaan lennosta pysäkillä linjatunnusta kesken lenkin ajamisen. 

Lisäksi toinen ongelma koko kolmosella on minusta se, että se on omalla tavallaan epäluotettava linja tällä hetkellä. Aina kun olen sitä tarvinnut, seuraavan vaunun tulemista ei voi oikein mitenkään ennakoida. Vuorovälit saattavat olla aivan mitä vain ihan mihin aikaan vuorokaudesta tahansa. 

Sinällään tuo 2 ja 3 helpottaisi ainakin periaatteessa noiden hahmottamista. Nythän tuo rautatieaseman laituri on ihan mahdoton paikka tottumattomalle ihmiselle. Lisäksi kun nuo Berghäll ja Tölö kirjainten tunnuksina (tai ainakin kuvitteellisina sellasina) ovat oikeasti aikansa eläneet.

----------


## Albert

Minä kyllä ymmärrän tuon 3 - 13 logiikan (maailmalta). Meillähän tuo on oppimisen paikka, kun ei ole aiempaa kokemusta (oli nyt 2, 3 tai 13).
Linjalle 4T sopisi vallan hyvin 14. Numeroilla 13 ja 14 ei ole raitioliikennehistoriaakaan.

----------


## Jusa

> ...eli laittaa seiska kulkemaan siitä Mikonkadun pätkältä ja jatkamaan sitten Kaivokatua Simonkadulle ja palautetaan kolmoset niiden omille reiteilleen...


Niin, mitä tulevaisuus tuokaan tullessaan kun Topeliuksen kadun rata valmisttu ja molemmat tai oikeastaan kaikki kiertolaiset pannaan kulkemaan Töölön läpi Topeliuksen ja Runebergin kautta. silloin kulkisi Runebergia 2+3,5,7 ja 8.  No ehkä joku suoristaa reittinsä Arkadiaa pitkin.
Kyllä jotain muutakin uudistusta on jo pakosti  mielessä noiden kiertolaisten suhteen kuin pelkkä numerointi. Kahta rinkiä ei ainakaan tarvitse.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suhtaudun itse vähän ristiriitaisesti tähän asiaan. Uusi numerointi on varmasti selkeämpää suurelle osalle matkustajia, varsinkin Rautatieaseman pysäkin käyttäjille. Joukkoliikenteessä järjestelmän selkeys on kyllä aivan ensiarvoisen tärkeää, myös perinteiden kustannuksella. Toisaalta minusta oli selkeää sekin, että B kulkee Berghällin puolella ja T Töölön puolella. Selkeämpää kuin vanha systeemi.


Mutta ei rriittävän selkeä, ainakaan minulle. Mulle on mennyt sormi suuhun kun joku ulkopaikkakuntalainen on kysynyt minulta esim että millä raitiovaunulla pääsee Siljan terminaaliin. En ole osannut vastata kumpi kolmonen, periatteessahan molemmat menevät mutta miltä pysäkiltä pitää nousta kyytiin ja kummalla puolella? Parempi että toisesta tulee pelkkä kolmonen ja toisesta kakkonen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Mutta ei rriittävän selkeä, ainakaan minulle.


Joo. Perusoletus kai saa ollakin sellainen, että samannumeroisilla liikennevälineillä pääsee edes osittain samoihin paikkoihin, mikä tuon raitiolinjan kanssa ei todellakaan toteudu. Eri numerot on helpompi hahmottaa. (En tosin muutenkaan pidä noista kirjainviritelmistä, joita ilmankin hyvin monet kaupungit tulevat toimeen oikein mainiosti.)

----------


## ultrix

> Joo. Perusoletus kai saa ollakin sellainen, että samannumeroisilla liikennevälineillä pääsee edes osittain samoihin paikkoihin, mikä tuon raitiolinjan kanssa ei todellakaan toteudu. Eri numerot on helpompi hahmottaa. (En tosin muutenkaan pidä noista kirjainviritelmistä, joita ilmankin hyvin monet kaupungit tulevat toimeen oikein mainiosti.)


Toteutuupas, jos jaksaa venata vaunun kyydissä perille asti.

----------


## Albert

Ei tänne kuulu. Mutta linjatunnuksen informaatioarvosta on hyvä esimerkki linja h95.
Itiksestä lähdetään kilvillä_ 95 Keinutie._
Kukapa vieras voisi tietää ensinnäkään Keinutiestä, saati, että tuo bussi ajaa Vartioharjun - Mellunmäen metroaseman - Vesalan - Kontulan metroaseman kautta sinne hiton Keinutielle.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei tänne kuulu. Mutta linjatunnuksen informaatioarvosta on hyvä esimerkki linja h95.
> Itiksestä lähdetään kilvillä_ 95 Keinutie._
> Kukapa vieras voisi tietää ensinnäkään Keinutiestä, saati, että tuo bussi ajaa Vartioharjun - Mellunmäen metroaseman - Vesalan - Kontulan metroaseman kautta sinne hiton Keinutielle.


Siihen LED-näyttöön voisi kirjoittaa 2x pienemmällä, sillä se on niin kirkas joka säällä ja HSL saisi luvan kumota säännön, että välipysäkkien mainitseminen on kiellettyä. Neljälle riville mahtuisi jo aika verran informaatiota:

----------


## Compact

> Siihen LED-näyttöön voisi kirjoittaa 2x pienemmällä, sillä se on niin kirkas joka säällä ja HSL saisi luvan kumota säännön, että välipysäkkien mainitseminen on kiellettyä. Neljälle riville mahtuisi jo aika verran informaatiota:


Tuosta kun vielä saisi pois aivan turhan toiston, eli Carl Gustaf Folke Hubertuksen, alias Kalle 16. Kustaan -kieliset, täällä täysin turhat jaaritukset pois, niin näkisi vieraileva Pihtiputaan Mummokin paremmin suuremmasta fontista, että mihkä pussi männöö.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tuosta kun vielä saisi pois aivan turhan toiston, eli Carl Gustaf Folke Hubertuksen, alias Kalle 16. Kustaan -kieliset, täällä täysin turhat jaaritukset pois, niin näkisi vieraileva Pihtiputaan Mummokin paremmin suuremmasta fontista, että mihkä pussi männöö.


Henkilökohtaisesti olen samaa mieltä, mutta en sitten tiedä josko se sopisi Helsingin kaupungille tai HSL:lle lainkaan. Jos kaikki muutkin palvelut ja paikannimet tarjotaan ruotsiksi, ei joukkoliikenteessä tehtäne poikkeusta. Tämä ei toki tarkoita, että ruotsia tarvittaisiin missään. No, kuitenkin Helsingin asukkaista 6%:lla on äidinkielenään ruotsi, joka on Suomen keskiarvoa enemmän, mutta voi olla, että hekin pärjäisivät suomenkielisillä paikannimillä, vaikka muuten ruotsia puhuisivatkin. Vieläpä epäilen, että monet näistä Helsingissä äidinkielenä ruotsia puhuvista ymmärtävät myös suomea. Myöskin kadunnimet pitäisi mielestäni jättää vain suomeksi ihan selkeyden vuoksi, esim. Pohjolagatan kuullostaa aika väkisin väännetyltä.

----------


## ultrix

Väärä keskusteluketju, mutta vastaan silti: kumpiko mahtoi olla ensin Helsingin kaupungissa puhuttu kieli? Joka kerta käydessäni Helsingissä kuulen ruotsia vielä nykyäänkin. Mieluummin vaihtuva teksti, ei neljän rivin mössöä. Suurimmalle osalle on kuitenkin periaatteessa samantekevää, lukeeko siellä KONTULA vai GÅRDSBACKA juuri hetkellä n, koska hetkellä n+5 sekuntia se omankielinen versio näkyy. Ja enemmistö myös on tarpeeksi yleissivistynyttä, jotta kumpikin kelpaa.

----------


## moxu

Ongelmalliseksi kuvio muuttuu, jos/kun uusia linjoja pitäisi numeroida. 2 on niin hyvä numero, ettei sitä missään tapauksessa pidä pitää jäissä, mutta ehkäpä se sittenkin taittuisi parhaiten jonkin uuden linjan tunnukseksi. Toisaalta kakkosta on kierrätetty sen verran monessa paikassa (itse muistan sellaisen kulkeneen ainakin Eirasta Itä-Pasilaan ja Skattan terminaalilta Linjoille sekä taatusti muinakin "tilapäisratkaisuina"), että sille soisi pysyvän statuksen. Ja jos kolmoset seuraavassa rempassa järkeistetään takaisin omille reiteilleen (eli Arkadia-Mansku-Aleksi-osuudelle), olisi kiva, ettei asiakkaille taas tarvitsisi opettaa uutta kakkosta.
Itse pitäisin parhaana ratkaisuna 5:n säätämistä Skattan- ja Länsiterminaalien välille Mikonkadun kävelykadun pirstonutta raidetta käyttäen ja uusi 2 voisi toimia Kallion läpi keskustasta Hagiksen kautta ainakin Vallilaan ajavana linjana sitten, kun Linjoilta jollain konstilla on kyetty tekemään läpimeno Sturenkartsalle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tämän päivän Hesari kirjoittaa, että kolmoset pysyvät kolmosina.

----------


## hmikko

Plääh. Yhtä kämästä linjanumeroa ei saada päätettyä ilman huutoäänestystä. Arvatenkin seuraavaksi pyydetään lausunto museoviranomaisilta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Arvatenkin seuraavaksi pyydetään lausunto museoviranomaisilta.


Ei ollenkaan huono idea. Museoitu linjatunnus.  :Smile: 

HS:n juttu käsitteli myös linjan 4 yöliikenteen lakkautusta. Toimittajalta on jäänyt pois maininta "kertoi ensimmäisenä Suomen Raitiotieseuran jäsenlehti Raitio". Tai ehkä on vain puhdasta sattumaa, että HS:n toimittaja keksii muutama päivä lehden ilmestymisen jälkeen soittaa HSL:ään kyselläkseen nelosen yöliikenteestä ja kolmosen linjatunnuksista...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> HS:n juttu käsitteli myös linjan 4 yöliikenteen lakkautusta.


Tämän jutun yhteydessä olleessa kartassa oli sellainen pieni virhe, että siinä oli kyllä 4:n ja 18:n reitit, mutta ei 18N:n reittiä, mikä oli koko uutisen pääaihe.  :Very Happy:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Plääh. Yhtä kämästä linjanumeroa ei saada päätettyä ilman huutoäänestystä. Arvatenkin seuraavaksi pyydetään lausunto museoviranomaisilta.


Siis kyllä aika nössöä toimintaa peruuttaa luvattu uudistus, joka ei olis maksanut juuri mitään. 
Olisi pitänyt toteuttaa se muutos jo silloin kun kolmosen reitit muutettiin keskustassa pari vuotta sitten, nyt se ei onnistu enää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Siis kyllä aika nössöä toimintaa peruuttaa luvattu uudistus, joka ei olis maksanut juuri mitään.


Ei HS:stä mun mielestä käy ilmi, että sitä olisi peruttu. Siitä vaan avataan keskustelu, mistä voinee osaltaan syyttää taikka kiittää Raitiota.

Jos tunnukset muutetaan, niin kesäaikataulukauden alkua loogisempaahan se tietysti on muuttaa niitä joko elokuussa, kun raitiolinjastossa tapahtuu muutenkin muutoksia (9) tai sitten siinä vaiheessa, kun rengaslinjalla jostain luontaisesta syystä tapahtuu muitakin muutoksia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Järjestely ei olisi tullut kysymykseen HKL-aikana, jolloin perinteitä kunnioitettiin ja varsinkin 3T:n imagosta tietynlaisena Helsingin tunnuksena pidettiin kiinni. HSL-aikana yksittäisen jäsenkunnan perinteillä ja imagolla ei ole merkitystä eikä kaupunkikaan voi asiaan vaikuttaa.
> 
> Suhtaudun itse vähän ristiriitaisesti tähän asiaan. Uusi numerointi on varmasti selkeämpää suurelle osalle matkustajia, varsinkin Rautatieaseman pysäkin käyttäjille. Joukkoliikenteessä järjestelmän selkeys on kyllä aivan ensiarvoisen tärkeää, myös perinteiden kustannuksella. Toisaalta minusta oli selkeää sekin, että B kulkee Berghällin puolella ja T Töölön puolella. Selkeämpää kuin vanha systeemi.


Tuo perinteisyys antoi vanhassa numeroinnissa paljon anteeksi. Itse esimerkiksi opettelin raitiotielinjat kolmonen mukaanlukien 80-lopulla. Olipa numerointi hankala tai ei, niin vuosikymmenten mittaan se syöpyy ihmisten mieliin ja sillä tavalla on, jos ei kirjaimellisesti selkeä, niin ainakin ihan toimiva. Vanha numerointi oli siis hyvä yksinkertaisesti siksi, että se oli pysynyt muuttumattomana niin kauan. Uusi kolmosen numerointi taas ei ole tietenkään painunut mieliin, kun kuitenkin käyn vain satunnaisesti Helsingissä.

Eli mielestäni ajatus siitä, että kolmosen numerointiin ei saisi koskea, oli ihan järkeenkäypä, vaikka reaktio kait oli pitkälti tunnepohjainen. Nyt kun vanha systeemi on joka tapauksessa purettu, niin tällä asialla ei enää ole väliä. Kun asiaa näin ajattelee, niin tuo kolmoselle muutama vuosi sitten tehty muutos oli typerin mahdollinen: säilytettiin hankalasti hahmotettava numerointi, mutta menetettiin kuitenkin perinteisestän numeroinnista saatu hyöty.

----------


## Knightrider

> Väärä keskusteluketju, mutta vastaan silti: kumpiko mahtoi olla ensin Helsingin kaupungissa puhuttu kieli? Joka kerta käydessäni Helsingissä kuulen ruotsia vielä nykyäänkin. Mieluummin vaihtuva teksti, ei neljän rivin mössöä. Suurimmalle osalle on kuitenkin periaatteessa samantekevää, lukeeko siellä KONTULA vai GÅRDSBACKA juuri hetkellä n, koska hetkellä n+5 sekuntia se omankielinen versio näkyy. Ja enemmistö myös on tarpeeksi yleissivistynyttä, jotta kumpikin kelpaa.


Mutta jos kilpeen halutaan paljon informaatiota eli kaikki kauttakulkupaikat, ei niitä lue 5 sekunnissa vaan yhden kielen olisi oltava näytössä 10 sekuntia. Näinollen vilkkuvaa näyttöä ei voi käyttää, jos näyttöä ei ehdi lukea siinä 5 sekunnissa bussin porhaltaessa 80 km/h joten näyttöön ei mahdu sekä paljon informaatiota että kahta kieltä ja vieläpä suurella fontilla erikseen. Havainnekuvani mukainen fonttikoko vastaa nykyisiä kaksi kertaa pienempiä kaksirivisiä kaukoliikennekilpiä, joissa ei edes ole laadukkaampia oransseja ledejä. Erona kaukoliikennekäytäntöön onkin kuvassa kaksikielisyys.
Havainnekuva fonttikoosta suhteessa kilven kokoon verrattuna kaukoliikenteeseen:

----------


## aki

Mun mielestä kaikkia reitinvarrella olevia paikannimiä ei ole välttämätöntä näyttää Linjakilvessä, kuitenkin nykyistä paremmin tuota informaatiota voisi hyödyntää. Kerran näin linjalla v50 ohjelmoitaneen linjakilpeen "50 Myyrmäki-Pähkinärinne-Tikkurila" Tämä taisi olla vielä Veolian aikana, tuo Myyrmäki nyt oli täysin turha koska Myyrmäestä lähdettiin mutta "Pähkinärinne-Tikkurila" kertoo kyllä paljon paremmin linjan reitistä kuin pelkkä "Tikkurila" Laitanpa joitakin esimerkkejä kuinka määränpäitä voisi ilmoittaa:

Elieliltä lähdettäessä:

43 Kannelmäki-Hakuninmaa
63 Maunula-Paloheinä
194 Otaniemi-Tapiola
195 Otaniemi-Latokaski
212 Laajalahti-Kauniainen
362 Vapaala-Petikko
363 Pähkinärinne-Hämeenkylä
474 Kivistö-Katriinan sairaala

On myös paljon linjoja jotka kiertelevät niin monien kaupunginosien kautta ettei kaikkien ilmoittaminen näytössä olisi mitenkään järkevää, esimerkiksi h69:llä olisi vaikea määrittää mikä paikka olisi syytä näyttää Malmin lisäksi määränpäänäytössä, vaihtoehtoina olisi ainakin Pasila, Käpylä, Oulunkylä ja Pukinmäki, kaikkien esittäminen tekisi määränpäänäytöstä vaikeasti hahmotettavan.

----------


## wade

> Tämän päivän Hesari kirjoittaa, että kolmoset pysyvät kolmosina.


HELMI-sivuilla taas 3B:n kohdalla lukee nykyään 2 ja 3T:n kohdalla 3 (siis päin vastoin kuin mitä on suunniteltu).

----------


## Eira

Tunnuksen 2 vaihtaminen tunnukseen 3 ja päinvastoin kesken linjan ei ole mitään uutta. Turussa oli sama käytäntö vuoteen 1951 saakka, kun kilvet 2 ja 3 vaihdettiin Martinsillan luona. Matkustajasta on outoa poistua numeroltaan eri linjan vaunusta kuin mihin hän on noussut. Kuljettajalla on tietysti oma hommansa muistaa vaihtaa aina tunnus numeronmuutospysäkillä, tosin se nykyään tapahtunee helposti vain jotakin nappulaa vääntämällä, kun ennen piti joka kerta ulkona käydä vaihtamassa jokainen kilpi erikseen, tosin rahastajien hommana oli silloin vaihtaa peräkilvet.

----------


## 339-DF

> HELMI-sivuilla taas 3B:n kohdalla lukee nykyään 2 ja 3T:n kohdalla 3 (siis päin vastoin kuin mitä on suunniteltu).


Toi ei varmaan ole mikään uusi juttu. Helmiin 3B on ollut ohjelmoituna kakkosena jo vuosikausia. Sitten kun tulee vikoja, niin kaupungilla saattaa tulla vastaan vaunu, jonka kilvissäkin on 2 vaikka se kulkee 3B:llä...

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä taas en koskaan muista, kumpi niistä kolmosista on "virallinen turistilinja". Mun mielestäni 3B:n reitin varrella on mielenkiintoisempia kohteita kuin 3T:n, tosin mua ei ole yli viiteen vuoteen voinut pitää Helsingissä turistina, vaikken siellä ole koskaan asunutkaan.


Tietysti T niin kuin Turisti! Tosin tuo on mennyttä aikaa  sillloin ennen Kamppia 3T oli se, jolle oli esite ja jolla ammoisina aikoina oli kuulutukset ja myöhemmin valotekstilaiteopastukset. Nythän molemmat ovat turistilinjoja yhtä lailla, kun täyden lenkin tekevä turisti ei voi välttää 3B:täkään.

----------


## Jusa

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...f=ok-tf-promo3

----------


## Kantokoski

Tämä on huono muutos, ja siitä jätin eriävän mielipiteen. Vanha numerointi toimi ihan hyvin ja oli ihan hyvin hahmotettavissa, kuten Kolmen sepän ja Arkadiankadun kautta kulkenut kolmonenkin. Toimiihan 7A ja 7B myös ihan hyvin. Tuo on kyllä typerä muutos. Linjatunnuksen 2 olisi voinut säästää jollekin kokonaan uudelle linjalle, eikä tuhlata niitä. Se on kolmosen ratikka huolimatta kumpaan suuntaan se menee, eikä sitä ole vaikea hahmottaa. Voisihan kolmonen kääntyä Simonkadulle myös Mannerheimintieltä.

Onhan tässä kyllä myös se aspekti jota en vastusta - että "muuttumattomaksi" koettuja asioita muutetaan, näytetään että niitä voidaan muuttaa, totutellaan ihmiset muutoksiin. Mutta kolmonen olisi kyllä saanut jäädä rauhaan.

----------


## Max

> Vanha numerointi toimi ihan hyvin ja oli ihan hyvin hahmotettavissa, kuten Kolmen sepän ja Arkadiankadun kautta kulkenut kolmonenkin. Toimiihan 7A ja 7B myös ihan hyvin.


Ensinnäkin: 7A ja 7B on aivan eri asia, koska ne kulkevat samaa reittiä mutta eri suuntiin. En edes muista, kumpi kirjain menee kumpaan suuntaan, mutta ei sillä onneksi ole mitään väliäkään.

Toiseksi: Ainakin maamme nousevalle nuorisolle nykyinen 3B/3T -systeemi on osoittautunut ylivoimaiseksi. Pidin aikanaan heille kokoontumisia Kaivopuiston suunnalla ja joka vuoden alussa osa porukkaa tuli paikalle tunnin myöhässä kierrettyään Kallion ja Töölön kautta. Kun ei kerran noilla linjoilla ole kuin kolme yhteistä pysäkkiä, niin ei pidä olla yhteistä numeroakaan.

----------


## Kaid

> Toiseksi: Ainakin maamme nousevalle nuorisolle nykyinen 3B/3T -systeemi on osoittautunut ylivoimaiseksi.


Eikä vaan nuorisolle; olen useampaan otteeseen saanut opastaa vanhempaa väestöä, jotka ovat olleet väärässä vaunussa ihmetellen "eikö tämä olekkaan kolmonen". Muutoksen ainoa vika on se, että se toteutetaan liian myöhään - numerot olisi pitänyt muuttaa jo 2009 kun kolmoset siirtyivät nykyiselle reitilleen.

----------


## GT8N

Kuten muissakin ketjuissa asiasta on keskusteltu, pidän muutosta typerästi suunniteltuna. Vaikka nykyinen 3B ja 3T on ihan mukava ja ainakin harrastajille ja linjan varrella asuville selvä, mutta tosiasiassa nykyinen järjestely on monelle Helsingissä ikänsä asuneillekin epäselvä. Nykyisin ihmiset ovat vaan valitettavasti niin yksinkertaisia, että moni ei ymmärrä edes rautalangasta vääntämällä kahdeksikon muotoista linjaa joka vaihtaa kahdessa kohtaa linjanumeroa. Sinänsä mielenkiintoista psykologiaa on se, että monelle linjanumeroista puhuttaessa 3B=3 ja 3T=3, mutta vastaavasti 20=20 ja 30=30. Kirjaimen merkitystä ei vain jostain käsittämättömästä syystä ymmärretä. Kuitenkin ymmärretään se, että 1m ja 1kg ovat eri asioita.

Pidän siten täysin perusteltuna, että linjanumeroita muutetaan. Muutoksen tapa on vain typerä. Kuten aiemmin on jo ehdotettu 2 ja 5 olisivat olleet loistava pari, sillä kartalla linjan 3B:n reitti muistuttaa numeroa 2 ja vastaavasti 3T:n numeroa viisi. Lisäksi linja 2 on ollut pääsääntoisesti itäisen kantakaupungin linja ja 5 läntisen kantakaupungin linja. Lisäksi olisi loogista, että aakkosjärjestyksessä alkupään kirjain (B) saisi numerojärjestyksessä pienemmän numeron (2) ja vastaavasti T suuremman numeron (5). Linjat olisivat olleet siis kaikin puolin looginen ja hyvä pari.

Huono asia nyt valituissa numeroissa on myös se, että käsittääkseni tällä hetkellä 3B on helmissä numerolla 2 ja 3T numerolla 3. Ja kun Helmi-täti sekoilee, ei ole mitenkään perin harvinaista nädä vaunuja kilvitettynä tyyliin "2 Eläintarha" tai "3 Kaivopuisto". Jos (ja kun) linjat ovat tulevaisuudessa samalla tavalla ohjelmoitu, niin helmin sekoillessa linjan 2 vaunuun tärähtää kolmosen kilvet ja vastaavasti kolmoseen kakkosen kilvet. Ja taas on matkustajat ihmeissään kun linjanumerot ovat mitä sattuu.

Kun muutoksia tehdään, ne voi tehdä joko hyvin tai huonosti. Nyt on valittu jälkimmäinen tapa.

----------


## Kaid

> Sinänsä mielenkiintoista psykologiaa on se, että monelle linjanumeroista puhuttaessa 3B=3 ja 3T=3, mutta vastaavasti 20=20 ja 30=30. Kirjaimen merkitystä ei vain jostain käsittämättömästä syystä ymmärretä. Kuitenkin ymmärretään se, että 1m ja 1kg ovat eri asioita.


Tämä ei sinällään ole kauhean yllättävää kun muistetaan, että ennen kolmosten nykyistä järjestelyä kirjaimet ovat olleen raitioliikenteessä käytännössä turhia - varsinkin juuri rengaslinjoilla kolmosella ja seiskalla. Itse olen asunut koko ikäni Helsingissä ja ollut kiinnostunut raitiovaunuista, enkä silti koskaan oppinut kumpi kolmonen on B ja kumpi T. Seiskoista en osaa vieläkään A:n ja B:n eroa, vaikka käytän linjaa jatkuvasti.

Rengaslinjoissa kirjaimet voivat olla myös harhaanjohtavia; tästä kertoo järvenpääläisen ystäväni kysymys kun opetin häntä kulkemaan Pasilasta Sörnäisiin: "pääsenkö mä sekä 7A:lla että 7B:llä?". Asia oli toki tuolloin helposti korjattu.

----------


## Salomaa

Selkeintä olisi jos toiseen suuntaan menisi numero 3 ja toiseen 2. Siis koko kahdeksikon reitillä. Kesken matkaa linjatunnuksen vaihtaminen ei ole mielekästä eikä tuli ikinä selvästi toimimaan.

----------


## Kaid

Jännästi onnistuu monessa muussa kaupungissa, mistä on tälläkin foorumilla puhuttu - ja toimiihan se nykyäänkin, kun 3B muuttuu 3T:ksi. Linjan eri kehien numeroinnin estävä seikka eli Rautatientorin pysäkki en ole muuttunut miksikään sen jälkeen kun kolmoset muutettiin nykyiselle reitilleen, joten siihen malliin ei takuulla edelleenkään mennä.

----------


## ultrix

> Ensinnäkin: 7A ja 7B on aivan eri asia, koska ne kulkevat samaa reittiä mutta eri suuntiin. En edes muista, kumpi kirjain menee kumpaan suuntaan, mutta ei sillä onneksi ole mitään väliäkään.


Hassua, en minäkään muista. Pelkkä seiska voisi riittää, mutta eipä kirjaimista kai hirveästi olekaan haittaa (huolimatta Kaidin kokemuksesta).




> Toiseksi: Ainakin maamme nousevalle nuorisolle nykyinen 3B/3T -systeemi on osoittautunut ylivoimaiseksi. Pidin aikanaan heille kokoontumisia Kaivopuiston suunnalla ja joka vuoden alussa osa porukkaa tuli paikalle tunnin myöhässä kierrettyään Kallion ja Töölön kautta. Kun ei kerran noilla linjoilla ole kuin kolme yhteistä pysäkkiä, niin ei pidä olla yhteistä numeroakaan.


Toisaalta: ovatko ne eri linjojakaan, kun sama vaunu ajaa kuitenkin sitä kahdeksikkoa ympäri heittämättä matkustajia välillä pihalle?




> Pidän siten täysin perusteltuna, että linjanumeroita muutetaan. Muutoksen tapa on vain typerä. Kuten aiemmin on jo ehdotettu 2 ja 5 olisivat olleet loistava pari, sillä kartalla linjan 3B:n reitti muistuttaa numeroa 2 ja vastaavasti 3T:n numeroa viisi.


Hauska idea, mutta pahoin pelkään, että ihmisillä kestäisi muistisäännön omaksumisessa kauemmin kuin Berghällin ja Tölön omaksumisessa.




> Tämä ei sinällään ole kauhean yllättävää kun muistetaan, että ennen kolmosten nykyistä järjestelyä kirjaimet ovat olleen raitioliikenteessä käytännössä turhia - varsinkin juuri rengaslinjoilla kolmosella ja seiskalla. Itse olen asunut koko ikäni Helsingissä ja ollut kiinnostunut raitiovaunuista, enkä silti koskaan oppinut kumpi kolmonen on B ja kumpi T.


Isäni opetti minulle kolmosspåran alkeet jo esikouluiässä, vaikka olen aina asunut Tampereella eikä isänikään ole koskaan asunut lähelläkään Helsinkiä. *3B*erghäll ja *3T*ölö jäivät mieleen, tosin jossain vaiheessa sekoitin Berghällin Böleen.  :Smile: 




> Selkeintä olisi jos toiseen suuntaan menisi numero 3 ja toiseen 2. Siis koko kahdeksikon reitillä. Kesken matkaa linjatunnuksen vaihtaminen ei ole mielekästä eikä tuli ikinä selvästi toimimaan.


No mutta tämähän olisi sama juttu kuin vanha 3B/3T eikä kovin intuitiivinen esittää ratikkakartalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Kaid, sun esimerkissä niistä kirjaimista nimenomaan oli hyötyä. On kai helpompaa neuvoa, että mene Sörkkaan 7A:lla ja tule sieltä 7B:llä kuin yrittää selittää, että ota 7 mutta mene sille-ja-sille puolelle katua (varsinkin kun seiska kieppuu Pasilassa niin monta lenkkiä, ettei suunta välttämättä ole loogisesti pääteltävissä).

----------


## antti

Olenkos minä ainoa, jonka mielestä tämä uudistus 2 ja 3 -linjoiksi on hieno parannus.  Aikoinaan piti osata että B:llä pääsi Berghälliin tai Brunnsparkeniin ja myöhemmin piti uudistaa ajattelu, että B menee Brunnsparkeniin tai Bulevardille. On paljon helpompi jatkossa hahmottaa, minne kumpikin raitiovaunu menee. Mitä tulee seiskan numerointiin, en panisi pahakseni, vaikka keskustasta länsipuolta menisi kumpaankin suuntaan viitonen Pasilaan ja tulisi seiska Itäpuolta molempiin suuntiin , vaihtaisi vaikka Senaatintorilla numeroa.

----------


## Knightrider

Itse hahmotan kolmosen yhtenä kahdeksikkolinjana. Entisessä versiossa meni sekaisin, koska kahdeksikko sisältää kaksi erisuuntaista lenkkiä. Nykyinen versio on paras, kun muistisääntö on ilmeinen ja linja silti se sama tuttu 3B/T. Jos kuitenkin muutos on välttämätön, olisi ajateltava luovemmin kuin pelkkiä tunnustenmuutoksia tehden. Uusia yhteyksiä saataisiin, kun kakkonen ajaisi Linjoilta Mikonkadun kautta Olympiaterminaaliin ja sieltä Kampin ja Töölön kautta Eläintarhaan. Tunnus kolmoseksi ja reitiksi Eläintarha-Kallio-Krunikka-Stocka-Arkadia-Töölö ja Töölön torilla taikka raitiovaunuhallilla ympäri. 

 7A/B:n kanssa jos opettelee A myötäpäivään B vastapäivään-säännön, oppii samalla, miten Helsingin bussilinjat 76A/B ja 94A/B toimivat.

----------


## Kantokoski

Pois tuo kakkonen! Kolmonen on kolmonen eikä mikään puoliosuudelta kolmonen! Kolmonen takaisin kokonaan Aleksille, Kolmelle sepälle, Manskulle ja siitä Simonkadulle - jos tuo Kaivokadun 3T ja 3B osoittautui ylivoimaiseksi. Eli kolmonen takaisin sinne missä oli (miinus Arkadiankatu) ja 3T + 3B takaisin. 

Mihin kummaan tämä maailma muuttuu? Kohta tosiaan täytetään Kauppatorin edusta Kaivopuiston ja Katajanokan kulmalle, ja matkustajasatama terminaalit siirretään täyttöalueen reunalle. Kuten Suomenlinnan lautan terminaalin.

----------


## iiko

> Pois tuo kakkonen! Kolmonen on kolmonen eikä mikään puoliosuudelta kolmonen! Kolmonen takaisin kokonaan Aleksille, Kolmelle sepälle, Manskulle ja siitä Simonkadulle - jos tuo Kaivokadun 3T ja 3B osoittautui ylivoimaiseksi. Eli kolmonen takaisin sinne missä oli (miinus Arkadiankatu) ja 3T + 3B takaisin.


Itse olen ollut koko ajan sitä mieltä, että tuo kolmosen ajeluttaminen kaksi kertaa eri roolissa rautatientorille on koko ajan ollut hölmö ratkaisu. Mutta jos oikeasti se halutaan pitää, niin selvyyden vuoksi nuo on ilman muuta nimettävä eri numerolle. Siksi 2 ja 3 ovat ihan hyvä ratkaisu.

Muutenkin olen sitä mieltä, että kolmosen nykyinen reitti on huono. Ainakin se on tavallaan "epävarma": aina silloin tällöin kun sitä tarvitsen, sen vuorovälit ovat aivan mitä sattuu ja varsinkin kesäisin se on aivan ylikuormitettu.

----------


## tlajunen

> Olenkos minä ainoa, jonka mielestä tämä uudistus 2 ja 3 -linjoiksi on hieno parannus.


Et.  :Smile: 

5 ja 2 olisi tosin ollut parempi.

----------


## Salomaa

> No mutta tämähän olisi sama juttu kuin vanha 3B/3T eikä kovin intuitiivinen esittää ratikkakartalla


Äänneasultaankin tee ja Bee menevät helposti sekaisin. Kun sanoo, että mene vaunuun 2, niin ei tarvitse edes pohtia puolta. Useasti joutuu neuvomaan että tule vaunulla 3 samaa reittiä takaisin. Mutta tämä lienee pienempi paha. Kun käytetään numeroita 2 ja 3 koko kahdeksikolla , niin reitin tunnusten merkitys on alle minuutissa selvitetty. 

Tuosta linjatunnuksen vaihtamisesta kesken joudutaan luopumaan joka tapauksessa. Sen  verran enustajan lahjoja omaan.

----------


## Kantokoski

Hä? Kyllähän tunnukset edelleen vaihdetaan Olympiaterminaalilla ja Eläintarhalla, eivät ratikat niissä aja silmukoihin ja käänny takaisin. Kaivokadun 3B/3T epäselvyyden takia tämä tehtiin. Vaikka 3T olisi voinut mennä takaisin kolmelle sepälle, manskulle ja siitä Simonkadulle.

Näin ilmeisesti saadaan enemmän niitä Antero Alun kaipaamia vaihdottomia matkoja, kun matkustaja ei vaihda kulkuneuvoa, vaan kulkuneuvo vaihtuu linjasta toiseen kesken matkan.

----------


## Nak

> Et. 
> 
> 5 ja 2 olisi tosin ollut parempi.


Myös mun mielestä on ihan aiheellista muuttaa nämä ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle sekavat tunnukset. 2 ja 5 olisi olleet myös hauska muutos, varsinkin jos se olisi linjakartassa osattu markkinoida oikealla tavalla  :Smile: 

3Berghäll eli kallion ratikka ajaa myös eira/punavuori akselilla ja 3Töölön ratikka ajaa myös Kaartinkaupungissa ja lähes Alppilassa. Hyvä muistisääntö mutta ehkä vähän ontuva :/

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuten aiemmin on jo ehdotettu 2 ja 5 olisivat olleet loistava pari, sillä kartalla linjan 3B:n reitti muistuttaa numeroa 2 ja vastaavasti 3T:n numeroa viisi.


Tämä ensinnäkin vaatii, että kyseinen ihminen haluaa ajatella asioita hahmottamalla ne kartalle. Trendi on, että miehet hahmottavat asiat kartalla ja naiset taas reittiohjein. Ihmiselle, joka ajattelee reittiohjein, miten pääsisi rautatieasemalta Kallioon, ei numeroiden 2 ja 5 muoto auta yhtään mitään.

Toinen on sitten se, etteivät numerot 2 ja 5 merkitse ihmisille niiden muotoja vaan sitä, mitä ne symboloivat. Numerosymbolien ajatteleminen jossakin muussa merkityksessä on aika vaikeaa. Tähän liittyen voisin soveltaa Facebookissa kiertänyttä juttua: Mikä seuraavista ei kuulu joukkoon?

2282
3691
5091
4477
2802
7358
6637
1945

(Jos sotken tähän vähän semiotiikkaa, sanoisin, että merkitsijän irrottaminen merkitystään ja siirtäminen toiseen merkittyyn (tai toisen merkityn lisääminen) on vaikeaa. Tuo vänkyrä viiva on siis merkitty, jonka on yhteisesti sovittu viittaavan numeroon kaksi. Sana "kaksi" on toinen merkitsijä samalle asialle.)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:25 ----------




> Lisäksi linja 2 on ollut pääsääntoisesti itäisen kantakaupungin linja ja 5 läntisen kantakaupungin linja.


Kuinkahan moni muistaa tämän, verrattuna siihen hyötyyn, että puolelle kolmosen käyttäjistä linjanumero ei muutu?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:25 ----------




> Näin ilmeisesti saadaan enemmän niitä Antero Alun kaipaamia vaihdottomia matkoja, kun matkustaja ei vaihda kulkuneuvoa, vaan kulkuneuvo vaihtuu linjasta toiseen kesken matkan.


Rumpali: [bdm-tshh]

----------


## GT8N

> Näin ilmeisesti saadaan enemmän niitä Antero Alun kaipaamia vaihdottomia matkoja, kun matkustaja ei vaihda kulkuneuvoa, vaan kulkuneuvo vaihtuu linjasta toiseen kesken matkan.


Ylläoleva lause kuvaa hyvin kirjoittajan tasoa. Linjojen 3B ja 3T linjanumeroiden muuttaminen ei liity mitenkään Anteroon, mutta näemmä on mukavaa pottuilla ihan muuten vaan. Se, että jonkun henkilön foorumille kirjoittamat asiat eivät miellytä, ei silti anna oikeutta epäasialliseen käytökseen.

----------


## vristo

Mun mielestäni linjanumero 5 voitaisiin antaa tulevalle "0-Jokerille".

----------


## JSL

Ja taas ne sekottaa numerot. 2008 vuodesta olen matkustanut Olympialaiterminaalille assalta. 
Ärsyttää kun koskaan ei voi tietää mikä numero on. Ensin oli T ja B eri suunnilla, mikä oli hyvä systeemi 
ja numero pysyi samana. Sitten ne sotkivat senkin ja joskus tuli Eläintarhastakin kierrettyä. 
5 oli aika suuri ihmetys mulle, muttä tää, 2 ja 3 on aivan viimen niitti. Miksi niitä hyviä numeroita piti sorkkia?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mun mielestäni linjanumero 5 voitaisiin antaa tulevalle "0-Jokerille".


Ei huonompi idea. Kertoisi omalla tavallaan 58-linjan tasonkorotuksesta ja säilyttäisi pienen osan tuttuuttakin.

----------


## zige94

Mä taidankin olla näköjään ainoa joka tietää kummalla B:llä vai T:llä pääsee mihinkin... Itse en kyllä muista yhtään kummin päin 7A tai B menee, johtuen varmaan siitä etten niitä melkein ikinä käytä, toisinkuin 3B/T:tä ja esimerkiksi rengasbussilinjaa 76A ja B. Saa nähdä miten opetetaan pikkusisaruksille (-02 syntynyt pikkuveli ja -03 syntynyt pikkusisko) uudet linjatunnukset jotka menee kouluun yksin Tapanilasta Eiraan ja äitille, itselleni ja muille jotka heidät saattaa hakea. Kyllä he ovat oppineet että aseman puolelta pääsevät 3B:llä ja City Centerin puolelta 3T:llä. Pitääkin opettaa etteivät pääse enään kummallakaan kolmosella, kunhan isoveli edes oppisi ensin kummalle he pääsevät..

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse en kyllä muista yhtään kummin päin 7A tai B menee, johtuen varmaan siitä etten niitä melkein ikinä käytä, --


Osittain varmaan myös johtuu siitä, ettei sen muistamisesta ole mitään käytännön hyötyä. Toisin kuin 3B:n ja 3T:n eron muistamisesta.

----------


## tohpeeri

Koskaan ei ole ollut mitään ongelmaa kolmosten ja seiskojen versioista mutta mitään tällaista sähläystä ei olisi tullut jos kolmosen olisi annettu kulkea Kolmen sepän aukion kautta ja seitsemät pistetty aseman-Mikonkadun reitille niin kuin kai alussa oli suunnitelma. Miten ihmeessä pasilaisilla oli  niin suuri vaikutusvalta, että nykyiseen systeemiin päädyttiin?

----------


## Salomaa

Kaivokadun pysäkki saa päätöksissä ja täälä fooruminkin keskustelussa turhan suuren dramatisoinnin. Eri suuntiin menevät raitiovaunut on opeteltava, vaikka ne olisi merkitty miten. Näin ollen se että Kaivokadun pysäkillä on kaksi eri kolmosta, ei ole mitenkään dramaattista. Pysäkillä oleva selvittää nopeasti, kumpi menee Kamppiin ja kumpi menee Bulevardille. Sekaannusta ja hämminkiä esiintyy aina jonkun aikaa silloin kun tunnuksia tai linjoja on muutettu. 

Edelliseen perustuen jos ei koko reitille haluta ottaa tunnuksia 2 ja 3, niin seuraavaksi paras mielestäni on 3A ja 3B. Mutta ilmeisesti näyttää silta että näiden vaihtuvatunnuksisten linjojen kanssa halutaan kerätä kaikki kielteinen kokemus.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Linjaa 13 en nyt ainakaan muista olevan olemassa ennestään.


Helsingissä on ollut 1950-60-luvulla bussilinja 13. Päättärit olivat Oksasenkadulla Aplollonkadun risteyksessä ja Kauppatorilla Mantan edessä. Reitti kulki Oksasenkatu - Museokatu - Synkeyksenkatu - Nervanderinkatu - Arkadiankatu - Mannerheimintie - Etelä-Espla. 

Takaisin tultiin samaa reittiä Pohjoisespa - Mansku - jne. Töölön päässä kierrettiin kortteli Museokatu-Runebeginkatu-Apollonkatu-Oksasenkatu.

Apollonkatu oli Runskin ja Oksasenkadun välillä tavallinen katu, ei mikään kykyisen kaltainen kävelykatu ja lumenkaatopaikka.

----------


## killerpop

Tuskin olen ainoa, joka näkee tunnuksen 3B muodossa 38, eikä 3T kovin kaukana ole tunnuksesta 37, eikä lopulta myöskään 31.

Ajatusleikin tasolla, jos meillä olisikin parin päivän päästä ratikkalinjat 37 ja 38, ei se kyllä tuntuisi muuttavan tilannetta miksikään, ehkä osin siksikin, että molemmat ovat niin lähellä nykytilannetta. Mielikuvissa kyllä toisen nimeäminen pelkkänä kakkosena tuntuukin jo radikaalina toimenpiteenä nykytilanteeseen tottuneille. Tuossa tilanteessa pitääkin jo oikeasti miettiä, mitä nämä linjat (nyt) ovat.

Se, miten numerouudistukset päättyvät turistien mieliin, onkin haastavampi seikka. Kakkoseen vai kolmoseen, kiertämättä koko kaupunkia, lieneee ainakin Linnanmäen turistirysän pysäkeillä mietitty asia. Tosin tuolla voisikin toimia, jos pysäkeillä lukisi, "tältä pysäkiltä tuskin haluat keskustaan".

----------


## antti

"myöhemmin piti uudistaa ajattelu, että B menee Brunnsparkeniin tai Bulevardille".
Piti kirjoittaa Berghälliin tai Bulevardille

----------


## Knightrider

> Helsingissä on ollut 1950-60-luvulla bussilinja 13. Päättärit olivat Oksasenkadulla Aplollonkadun risteyksessä ja Kauppatorilla Mantan edessä. Reitti kulki Oksasenkatu - Museokatu - Synkeyksenkatu - Nervanderinkatu - Arkadiankatu - Mannerheimintie - Etelä-Espla. 
> 
> Takaisin tultiin samaa reittiä Pohjoisespa - Mansku - jne. Töölön päässä kierrettiin kortteli Museokatu-Runebeginkatu-Apollonkatu-Oksasenkatu.
> 
> Apollonkatu oli Runskin ja Oksasenkadun välillä tavallinen katu, ei mikään kykyisen kaltainen kävelykatu ja lumenkaatopaikka.


Linjatunnus 13 oli myös käytössä vuosikymmeniä reitillä Katajanokalta Postitalolle aina vuoteen 2006 saakka.

----------


## zige94

> Linjatunnus 13 oli myös käytössä vuosikymmeniä reitillä Katajanokalta Postitalolle aina vuoteen 2006 saakka.


Muistanko väärin, vai eikös tämä mennyt vieläpä vain mainitsemassasi suunnassa? Eli Kajatanokan suuntaan ei linja ollenkaan kulkenut.

----------


## Knightrider

> Muistanko väärin, vai eikös tämä mennyt vieläpä vain mainitsemassasi suunnassa? Eli Kajatanokan suuntaan ei linja ollenkaan kulkenut.


Jep. Alunperin kyllä kulki molempiin suuntiin, mutta muutettiin yksisuuntaiseksi 90-luvulla.

----------


## vristo

> Kaivokadun pysäkki saa päätöksissä ja täälä fooruminkin keskustelussa turhan suuren dramatisoinnin. Eri suuntiin menevät raitiovaunut on opeteltava, vaikka ne olisi merkitty miten. Näin ollen se että Kaivokadun pysäkillä on kaksi eri kolmosta, ei ole mitenkään dramaattista. Pysäkillä oleva selvittää nopeasti, kumpi menee Kamppiin ja kumpi menee Bulevardille.


Tänäänkin näin 3T:llä, Töölössä, NrI-nivelratikan, jossa oli vielä nauhamalliset linjakilvet, ilman mitään määränpäätekstejä. 

Jos kolmosten liikennöinti olisi kuten ennen eli kumpaankin suuntaan oma kiertolinjansa, mutta kuljettaisiin Kampin, Kaivokadun ja Mikonkadun kautta (kuten nykyään), miten erottaisit vaikkapa Kaivokadun pysäkille saapuvan vaunun, että meneekö kyseinen 3B Hakiksen ja Kallion suuntaan vaiko Kauppatorin kautta Eiraan? 

Siksi on kokonaan eri linjatunnukset.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tänäänkin näin 3T:llä, Töölössä, NrI-nivelratikan, jossa oli vielä nauhamalliset linjakilvet, ilman mitään määränpäätekstejä. 
> 
> Jos kolmosten liikennöinti olisi kuten ennen eli kumpaankin suuntaan oma kiertolinjansa, mutta kuljettaisiin Kampin, Kaivokadun ja Mikonkadun kautta (kuten nykyään), miten erottaisit vaikkapa Kaivokadun pysäkille saapuvan vaunun, että meneekö kyseinen 3B Hakiksen ja Kallion suuntaan vaiko Kauppatorin kautta Eiraan? 
> 
> Siksi on kokonaan eri linjatunnukset.


Linjatunnuksen alapuolella näyttöön ennen vaunun saapumista Kaivokadun pysäkille on lisätty teksti *Hakaniemi-Kallio* tai Kauppatori-Eira

----------


## Max

> Linjatunnuksen alapuolella näyttöön ennen vaunun saapumista Kaivokadun pysäkille on lisätty teksti *Hakaniemi-Kallio* tai Kauppatori-Eira


Juurihan vristo tuossa kertoi nähneensä linjalla vaunun, jossa tuo ei ole edes mahdollista.

----------


## Albert

> Näin ollen se että Kaivokadun pysäkillä on kaksi eri kolmosta, ei ole mitenkään dramaattista.


Eipä tosiaan ole. Asiaa selvittää, jos viitsii katsoa pysäkkikilven linjaliuskasta, vaikka vaunu näytöstä ei selviäisikään.
Turistilla on sama ongelma, vaikka miten olisi kakkonen ja kolmonen. Kai ulkomailla matkustaneet ovat huomanneet, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö vieraassa kaupungissa vaatii hieman omaa tutkimustakin. Jossain vaikka Saksan kaupungissa kun pyytää linjakarttaa, niin monistetaan mustavalkoinen suttu -a-nelonen, eli hieman toisin kuin Stadissa. On kokemusta.
Sitten kaupungissamme on ihmisiä vaikka miten paljon, jotka eivät edes viitsi millään tavoin perehtyä joukkoliikenteeseen. Nämä sitten valittavat. Ei heitäkään 2 ja 3 "auta" millään tavoin.
On ihmisiä, jotka jonkin puutteen tai vajavaisuuden vuoksi eivät pysty hyödyntämään nykyistä tiedotusta. He tietenkin tarvitsevat jonkinlaista henkilökohtaista apua.
Mitään tiedotusjärjestelmää ei voi tehdä täydelliseksi. Aina vaaditaan ihmisen omaa halua panostaa asiaan.
Siksi kolmosen muutos on aivan turha. Tulee vain lisää "epätietoisia" ihmisiä.

----------


## petteri

Kuljen kolmosella tai kutosella rautatieasemalta Punavuoreen yli sata kertaa vuodessa. Siitä huolimatta olen viimeisen vuoden aikana hypännyt kaksi kertaa epähuomiossa 3T:hen, kappas siinähän se kolmonen on ajatuksella. Jos menen Tehtaannkadun kautta, minun pitää aina erikseen miettiä, mikä kolmonen sinne nyt menikään. Minkään muiden linjojen kanssa minulla ei ole tuollaisia hahmotusvaikeuksia kuin Kaivokadun pysäkillä kolmosten kanssa. Tuo voi kyllä johtua osin siitäkin, että aiemmin 3T meni Kaivokadulta Punavuoreen ja alitajunta tekee välillä tepposet.

En yhtään ihmettele, että noita linjoja vähemmän käyttävät ovat vielä pahemmissa vaikeuksissa.

----------


## Nrg

> Siksi kolmosen muutos on aivan turha. Tulee vain lisää "epätietoisia" ihmisiä.


Itse väitän, että kaksi eri numeroa ovat aivan uudelle ummikkokäyttäjälle helpommin hahmotettavissa. Kolmosella paikasta y paikkaan x ja kolmosella myös takaisin, ilman hämmentäviä kirjaimia. Vastaavasti sitten kakkosella paikkaan z ja takaisin. 3B/3T -yhdistelmän pitämiseen entisellään en keksi muuta kuin tunne- ja historiasyyt, jotka eivät kuitenkaan mielestäni voi sanella nykypäivän liikennesuunnittelua. Ja kun 2 ja 3 ovat numeroina perättäiset, on kolmoskakkosen erikoisuus (eli ovat periaatteessa samaa linjaa) helposti myös edelleen miellettävissä.

----------


## vristo

> Asiaa selvittää, jos viitsii katsoa pysäkkikilven linjaliuskasta, vaikka vaunu näytöstä ei selviäisikään.


Oletetaan, että on ratikkapysäkki, jossa on kaksi pysäkkiliuskaa, jossa toisessa lukee "3B Kallio-Eläintarha" ja toisessa "3B Kauppatori-Eira". Seisot tällä pysäkillä odottamassa vaunua, jolla menisit Kallion kirjastoon. Pysäkkiä lähestyy HKL 33, jonka linjakilvissä lukee vain numero "3B". Miten muuten kuin pysäyttämällä vaunun ja kysymällä kuljettajalta tiedät minne se menee?

----------


## Kantokoski

Tämä kolmoseen kajoaminen varmasti noteerataan kaupunkilaisten keskuudessa siten, että siitä tulee suuri haloo. Kolmonen on kolmonen eikä sitä voi muuttaa (reittimuutoksia voi toki tehdä). Veikkaan että 3T palaa takaisin Aleksille, Kolmelle sepälle, Manskulle ja siitä Simonkadulle, se ei ole ollenkaan huono vaihtoehto.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämä kolmoseen kajoaminen varmasti noteerataan kaupunkilaisten keskuudessa siten, että siitä tulee suuri haloo.


Jos suuri haloo jostain nousisi, niin 18:n reittimuutoksesta. Mutta ei noussut, vaikka mediassakin sitä nostettiin ihan kohtalaisesti. Nyt ollaan jo ihan tyytyväisiä. Samoin tulee selkeä enemmistö olemaan tyytyväisiä siihen, että 3:n numerointi selkeytyy. Emme siis tule 3T:tä ja 3B:tä enää näkemään. Kyseessä on kuitenkin täysin eri luokan asia kuin vaikka ratikkojen väri, joka on paljon isompi osa ratikoiden identiteettiä kuin yhden töölöläistä rataa käyttävän linjanpätkän numero. Palautetta varmasti HSL:lle tulee, mutta niin tulee miljoonasta muustakin asiasta.

Palautteen tasoa kyllä kuvastaa tämä HSL:n Facebook-sivulta löytyvä kommentti. Siinä lienee aitoa töölöläishenkeä, koska sehän on monta kertaa tärkeämpää, että töölöläiset ovat oppineet, että kolmosella mennään keskustaan, kuin että kalliolaiset ovat sen oppineet. Tai sitten vain omat ulkomaiset vieraat ovat niin arvokkaita, että onhan juuri heitä ajateltava.




> Ensin kiitokset siitä, että toinen 3-numeroinen raitiovaunu saa numeron 2. MUTTA - sen pitäisi olla linja 3B!
> Ne jotka ovat päättäneet, että linjasta 3T tulee linja 2, eivät ole ajatelleet turisteja ja muita Suomesta kiinnostuneita ulkomaalaisia vieraita ollenkaan!
> - Esim. tuttavamme Ruotsissa ja Saksassa tulevat verrattain usein Helsinkiin, ja ovat jo tottuneet siihen, että raitiovaunu 3T vie heidät suoraan keskustaan! Nyt heidän täytyy oppia uutta, koska 3B EI VIE heitä suoraan sinne! - Heitä ajatellen, olen sitä mieltä, että jätätte 3T-linjan numeroksi 3 ja antaisitte linjalle 3B numeron 2.

----------


## Kani

> Oletetaan, että on ratikkapysäkki, jossa on kaksi pysäkkiliuskaa, jossa toisessa lukee "3B Kallio-Eläintarha" ja toisessa "3B Kauppatori-Eira". Seisot tällä pysäkillä odottamassa vaunua, jolla menisit Kallion kirjastoon. Pysäkkiä lähestyy HKL 33, jonka linjakilvissä lukee vain numero "3B". Miten muuten kuin pysäyttämällä vaunun ja kysymällä kuljettajalta tiedät minne se menee?


Samalla kun linjatunnuksia nyt halutaan helpommiksi, voisi keksiä jotain tuon "Eläintarhan" tilalle. Kun ei siellä mitään eläintarhaa ole, eikä kolmosella pääse Korkeasaareen.

----------


## petteri

> Samalla kun linjatunnuksia nyt halutaan helpommiksi, voisi keksiä jotain tuon "Eläintarhan" tilalle. Kun ei siellä mitään eläintarhaa ole, eikä kolmosella pääse Korkeasaareen.


Pasilan asema olisi oiva päätepysäkki kolmoselle. Ratapihantielle rata - Pasilan sillalle levennystä sekä kunnon pysäkit ja Pasilan sillalta suoraan Pasilankadulle.

----------


## Kantokoski

Linja 18 muutos koski enimmälti kruunuhakalaisia, nyt puhutaan kolmosesta jonka vaikutusalueella asuu yli 50 000 ihmistä, ja tietysti työpaikat päälle. 

Mielestäni paras ratkaisu kolmosen "ongelmaan" on 3T:n palauttaminen vanhalle reitille, eli Kolmelta sepältä Töölöön, mutta Kampin kautta. Näin säilyisivät erittäin helposti, helpommin kuin "Kaivokadun/Mikonkadun kokeilu", hahmotettavat ja hyvät 3B ja 3T. En yritä väittää tässä oikeastaan mitään, mutta toivoisin foorumilta löytyvän ihmisiä joiden mielestä kolmosen vanha systeemi on hyvä ja toimiva.

Eläintarhan päättärin voisi nimetä esim. Urheilupuistoksi tai Etelä-Pasilaksi..

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Linja 18 muutos koski enimmälti kruunuhakalaisia, nyt puhutaan kolmosesta jonka vaikutusalueella asuu yli 50 000 ihmistä, ja tietysti työpaikat päälle.


Vähennä siitä ensin se itäinen puolisko, jolle kolmonen säilyy kolmosena. Ja sitten huomioi se kertaluokan vaikuttavuusero, mikä on vaihtaa _linjaa_ ja _linjanumeroa_.

----------


## Kantokoski

Niin mutta kyllähän itäpuolelta matkustetaan länsipuolellekin, eikä vain keskustaan.

No haloo tästä muutoksesta syntyy, ja jäädään odottamaan mitkä on seuraukset, vai onko seurauksia ollenkaan. Mielenkiintoista. Mutta jätetään ennustelut sikseen ja seurataan tilanteen kehittymistä.

----------


## Compact

> Samalla kun linjatunnuksia nyt halutaan helpommiksi, voisi keksiä jotain tuon "Eläintarhan" tilalle. Kun ei siellä mitään eläintarhaa ole, eikä kolmosella pääse Korkeasaareen.


ELÄINTARHAn sijasta päätepaikan nimeksi voisi laittaa AURORA.

----------


## Kantokoski

Aurora voisi olla hyvä, mutta eikö Auroran sairaala ole ennemminkin seuraava pysäkki länteen päin..

----------


## Nak

Mitäs jos päätepysäkki siirtyisi kokonaan Linnanmäen edustalle jolloin se olisi selvä "Linnanmäki" ja hyvin hyödyllinen seudun ulkopuolisille, jotka nyt voivat luulla pääsevänsä kolmosella korkeasaareen  :Wink:

----------


## Kantokoski

Äh, "Urheilupuisto" on hyvä nimi. Tai ehkä jotain olympialaisiin liittyvää? Eläintarhan kentällähän pidettiin olympialaisia. No stadion ei ole aivan tuossa kohtaa mutta melko lähellä. Stadionin aluetta kai muutetaan vielä enemmän puistomaiseksi - olympiapuistoksi. "Olympiapuisto" nimenä olisi ehkä paikkana väärä, kun Eläintarhan pysäkki on olympiapuiston pohjoispuolella, eikä "Pohjoinen-olympiapuisto" kuulosta kovin hyvältä. Vai? "Urheilupuisto" on mielestäni hyvä. Entä "Olympiakenttä"? Tuo alue eli Eläintarha-pysäkki on nimellisesti hankalasti, myös maantieteellisesti usean alueen kulmassa, Taka-Töölön, Alppilan, Länsi-Pasilan ja "Eläintarhan" rajamailla. Mutta kun sitä eläintarhaa/zoo ei ole lähimaillakaan.. Mutta on se urheilupuisto  :Smile:

----------


## Samppa

> Mitäs jos päätepysäkki siirtyisi kokonaan Linnanmäen edustalle jolloin se olisi selvä "Linnanmäki" ja hyvin hyödyllinen seudun ulkopuolisille, jotka nyt voivat luulla pääsevänsä kolmosella korkeasaareen


Se olisikin hauska paikka ajantasauspysäkille. Viipurinkatu olisi usein molempiin suuntiin tukossa. Paikassa on lisäksi ohituskielto, keltainen sulkuviiva.
H23:n asiakkaat ja kuljettajat tykkäisivät :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> Aurora voisi olla hyvä, mutta eikö Auroran sairaala ole ennemminkin seuraava pysäkki länteen päin..


No on se Auroran sairaalan itänurkkaa kuitenkin. Itse Auroran pääoven kohdalla 2:n ja 3:n ratikoiden ajantasaus haittaisi 7:n liikennettä. Ja se pysäkki saa sitten olla nimeltään vaikka LAAKSO.

----------


## ultrix

> Kai ulkomailla matkustaneet ovat huomanneet, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö vieraassa kaupungissa vaatii hieman omaa tutkimustakin. Jossain vaikka Saksan kaupungissa kun pyytää linjakarttaa, niin monistetaan mustavalkoinen suttu -a-nelonen, eli hieman toisin kuin Stadissa. On kokemusta.


Mulla on vähän eri kokemus Saksan matkustajainformaatiosta. Poikkeuksetta selkeitä linjakaavioita, jossa jokainen linja on omalla värillään ja pysäkkien nimet näkyvät kartalla, ja isot painetut kartat pysäkeillä. Joukkoliikenneharrastajia ja kuljettajia varten on vielä erikseen maantieteellisesti tarkka reittikartta.

Hakusanalla _Liniennetzplan_ löytyy Googlesta läjäpäin käppyröitä, jollaisia hakusanalla "linjakartta" tai "linjastokaavio" ei löydä. Tai löytää, mutta suurimmalta osin JLF:läisten tekemiä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Se olisikin hauska paikka ajantasauspysäkille. Viipurinkatu olisi usein molempiin suuntiin tukossa. Paikassa on lisäksi ohituskielto, keltainen sulkuviiva.
> H23:n asiakkaat ja kuljettajat tykkäisivät


Kyllä se aikataulu osataan tehdä niin tiukaksi, ettei siihen oikeasti jää mitään tasausaikaa. Ja jos silti uhkaa jäädä niin aikaa voi tasata hidastelemalla muualla  :Smile:  

p.s niitä hauskoja ajantasauspysäkkejä on muuallakin

----------


## petteri

> Mulla on vähän eri kokemus Saksan matkustajainformaatiosta. Poikkeuksetta selkeitä linjakaavioita, jossa jokainen linja on omalla värillään ja pysäkkien nimet näkyvät kartalla, ja isot painetut kartat pysäkeillä. Joukkoliikenneharrastajia ja kuljettajia varten on vielä erikseen maantieteellisesti tarkka reittikartta.


Minulla on samanlaisia kokemuksia. Yleensä vielä yhtään vilkkaammilla pysäkeillä on kunnon näytot, milloin ratikka tai bussi tulee. Ei mitään surkeita akkuräpellyksiä tai pieniä Helmi-näyttöjä kuten Helsingissä. 

Toisaalta Helsingin reittiopas erityisesti iPhonen reittigps sovelluksella on tosi loistava. Sen kun vielä saisi toimimaan reaaliaikaisella kulkuvälineiden sijainneilla. Nykyään kotoa lähtiessä tulee kyllä tiirailtua HSL liveä, milloin  ratikka on tulossa, aikatauluihin on kolmosella Punavuoressa aika turha luottaa.

----------


## Safka

> No on se Auroran sairaalan itänurkkaa kuitenkin. Itse Auroran pääoven kohdalla 2:n ja 3:n ratikoiden ajantasaus haittaisi 7:n liikennettä. Ja se pysäkki saa sitten olla nimeltään vaikka LAAKSO.


Eihän se Laakso voi olla, Laaksohan on siellä Kuusitien-Lääkärinkadun tienoilla... Vaan ja jos tehtäiskin niin, että yhdistetään vähän käytetyt Eläintarha ja Auroran sairaala yhdeksi pysäkiksi Nordenkiöldinkadulle. Se voi sitten olla nimeltään vaikka Aurora. (Muokk.huom.: tai vaikka stadion hostel) Samalla sais pysäkinvälejä järjellisemmiksi ja kolmosen ajantasaukselle löytyy monia muitakin paikkoja. Kehtaisko ehdottaa vaikka Porvoonkatua.

----------


## vristo

Miten olisi "Vanha Eläintarha- Gamla Djurgården"? "Eltsu" (kummallakin kielellä)?   :Wink:

----------


## Samppa

> Mitäs jos päätepysäkki siirtyisi kokonaan Linnanmäen edustalle jolloin se olisi selvä "Linnanmäki" ja hyvin hyödyllinen seudun ulkopuolisille, jotka nyt voivat luulla pääsevänsä kolmosella korkeasaareen





> Kyllä se aikataulu osataan tehdä niin tiukaksi, ettei siihen oikeasti jää mitään tasausaikaa. Ja jos silti uhkaa jäädä niin aikaa voi tasata hidastelemalla muualla  
> 
> p.s niitä hauskoja ajantasauspysäkkejä on muuallakin


Päätepysäkeillä on muitakin tavoitteita kuin ajantasaus. Esim. kuljettajan WC:ssä käynti ym.
Ja kun nyt puhutaan raitiovaunuliikenteestä, niin mitä muita yhtä hauskoja ajantasauspysäkkejä nyt on?

----------


## Nak

> Päätepysäkeillä on muitakin tavoitteita kuin ajantasaus. Esim. kuljettajan WC:ssä käynti ym.
> Ja kun nyt puhutaan raitiovaunuliikenteestä, niin mitä muita yhtä hauskoja ajantasauspysäkkejä nyt on?


Onko eläintarhan pysäkilläkään vessaa? Tuleeko rupeamasta (n. 1h) liian pitkä jos koko linjan kierros ajetaan kokonaisuudessaan toiselta päätepysäkiltä ohittaen suoraan toinen päätepysäkki?

 Tarkoitin ihan yleisesti ajantasauspysäkkejä.

----------


## Kantokoski

Eläintarhan pysäkki on tärkeä, siitä on vaihtomahdollisuus linjaan 7, ja kuski voi käydä asioilla siinä huoltoasemalla.

----------


## late-

> Sitten kaupungissamme on ihmisiä vaikka miten paljon, jotka eivät edes viitsi millään tavoin perehtyä joukkoliikenteeseen. Nämä sitten valittavat.


Olisikohan tavoitteena kuitenkin tehdä joukkoliikenteestä mahdollisimman helppoa käyttää? Minusta ainakin "kyllä tästä saa selvän, kun pari päivää opiskelee" on erittäin huono perustelu millekään ratkaisulle. Jos pystyy osoittamaan, että ratkaisu on muita ymmärrettävämpi, niin palataan sitten asiaan.

----------


## Koala

> Olisikohan tavoitteena kuitenkin tehdä joukkoliikenteestä mahdollisimman helppoa käyttää? Minusta ainakin "kyllä tästä saa selvän, kun pari päivää opiskelee" on erittäin huono perustelu millekään ratkaisulle.


Haiskahtaa kovasti muutosvastarinnalle. Silloin yleensä tulee näitä "ihan hyvä se on nykyisellään, ei siinä ole mitään vikaa"-perusteluja sille miksi mitään ei koskaan saa muuttaa. Pyhä kolmonen...

----------


## Compact

> Eläintarhan pysäkki on tärkeä, siitä on vaihtomahdollisuus linjaan 7, ja kuski voi käydä asioilla siinä huoltoasemalla.


No enpä ole kuullut kenenkään jättävän ratikkaansa siihen seisomaan ja käyneen "Eltsun Unionilla" suffella. Porvoonkadun Kuuskulmassa Viiden-Minuutin-Pysäkillä sellaista olen 1970-luvulla kyllä nähnyt, että pistäydyttiin viereisessä Primulassa.

Porvoonkadun päättärin poistaminen johtui siitä länteenpäin olevien alppilalaisten vaatimuksesta. Kun tuli ylimääräistä seisomista heille, jotka olivat matkalla vanhalla 3B:llä seuraaville Viipurinkadun kahdelle pysäkille. Nykyinen metodi tarjoaa heillekin nopean ratikkamatkan ilman henkilökunnan elpymisen viivettä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eläintarhan pysäkki on tärkeä, siitä on vaihtomahdollisuus linjaan 7, ja kuski voi käydä asioilla siinä huoltoasemalla.


Miksi kukaan vaihtaisi siinä seiskalle, kun sen voi tehdä noin neljällä seuraavalla pysäkillä länteen samalta pysäkiltä? Jos taas vaihtaa idästä tulevasta 3B:stä 7A:han kohti Pasilaa, on todennäköisesti tehnyt huonon reittivalinnan jo ylipäätään. Varsinkin kun 23 ja 9 ajavat suoraan Pasilaan.

Ja jos nyt korostat tärkeyttä siksi, että joku ehdotti sen yhdistämistä Auroran sairaalan pysäkin kanssa, niin miten se muka huonontaisi vaihtoyhteyttä?

----------


## iiko

> Sitten kaupungissamme on ihmisiä vaikka miten paljon, jotka eivät edes viitsi millään tavoin perehtyä joukkoliikenteeseen. Nämä sitten valittavat. Ei heitäkään 2 ja 3 "auta" millään tavoin.
> On ihmisiä, jotka jonkin puutteen tai vajavaisuuden vuoksi eivät pysty hyödyntämään nykyistä tiedotusta. He tietenkin tarvitsevat jonkinlaista henkilökohtaista apua.
> Mitään tiedotusjärjestelmää ei voi tehdä täydelliseksi. Aina vaaditaan ihmisen omaa halua panostaa asiaan.
> Siksi kolmosen muutos on aivan turha. Tulee vain lisää "epätietoisia" ihmisiä.


Olen minäkin törmännyt tapaukseen, jossa rautatieasemalla kyytiin yrittävävä henkilö kysyi kuskilta englanniksi, että mihin suuntaan tämä vaunu on menossa; tuonne vaiko tuonne. Kuski näytti eteenpäin, kun ei ollut aikeissa peruuttaa...

Kyllä se kakkonen ja kolmonen auttaa, jos pitää selittää jollekin, joka kohta unohtaa, että sanoiko se bee vaiko tee. Minusta tähän hommaan suhtaudutaan enemmänkin tunnepohjaisesti. Kun on "aina" ollut näin, niin "aina" tulee näin olemaankin. Minusta on jo korkea aika päästä näistä eroon - ja ihan selkeyden vuoksi.

----------


## Kantokoski

Alppilasta tullessa kannattaa Eläintarhan pysäkillä vaihtaa seiskaan, koska i) kolmonen tasaa aikaa, seiska saattaa mennä just ohi ii) kun kolmonen vihdoin liikahtaa, saattaa seiska jälleen mennä just ohi ennen kuin kerkee pysäkille iii) Auroran pysäkitkin on risteyksen erottamia ja kaukana toisistaan, taas saattaa mennä seiska ohi iiii) eli parasta olisi kun olisi jo eltsulla vaihtanut seiskaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Alppilasta tullessa kannattaa Eläintarhan pysäkillä vaihtaa seiskaan, koska i) kolmonen tasaa aikaa, seiska saattaa mennä just ohi ii) kun kolmonen vihdoin liikahtaa, saattaa seiska jälleen mennä just ohi ennen kuin kerkee pysäkille iii) Auroran pysäkitkin on risteyksen erottamia ja kaukana toisistaan, taas saattaa mennä seiska ohi iiii) eli parasta olisi kun olisi jo eltsulla vaihtanut seiskaan.


Mutta edelleenkään tilanne ei muutu yhtään huonommaksi, jos ajantasauspysäkki siirretään Auroran sairaalan ja Eläintarhan pysäkeistä yhdistetylle pysäkille.

----------


## Kantokoski

No se on totta että tuossa olisi kyllä pysäkkikavennukselle varaa. Ja onhan pysäkkien yhdistelemisiä ja purkamisia ja uusien paremmalla sijainnilla olevia mietitty, mutta ei se tietenkään ilmaista ole purkaa pysäkkiä ja rakentaa uutta. Täytyy varoa ettei pysäkkivälistä tule liian pitkä, mutta toisaalta liian lähekkäiset pysäkit, esim. Hesarin ja Flemarin tienoilla linjan 9 avaamisen jälkeen on myös,, jotain mitä varoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- mutta ei se tietenkään ilmaista ole purkaa pysäkkiä ja rakentaa uutta.


Niin, ratikkapysäkkien rakentaminen on kallista. Voi maksaa jopa kymmeniä tuhansia. Toisin kuin saippuahalvat metroasemat, jotka maksavat vain 50 miljoonaa kappale.

----------


## aki

Mun mielestä tää tunnusten muuttaminen enää tässä vaiheessa on aika turhaa, se muutos olisi pitänyt tehdä silloin kun kolmosen reittiä muutettiin. Nyt kun valtasosa on oppinut nykyisten B/T-tunnusten kulkusuunnat, niin taas vaihdetaan tunnuksia. Lisäksi tähän asti linjan numerotunnus on säilynyt samana vaikka kirjain on muuttunut, jatkossa koko linjanumero vaihtuu matkan varrella. Ainakin musta tuntuu oudolta että hyppään kolmoseen ja kesken matkan linja muuttuu kakkoseksi. Kolmonen on kuitenkin aina ollut kolmonen riippumatta kirjaimesta.

----------


## 339-DF

Aika kurjan tempun tekee HSL meille, jotka seisomme kesällä Kauppatorilla turisteja neuvomassa ammttinimikkeellä raitiovaununrahastaja. 3B:tä etsivälle menee vielä kaaliin se, että nousee 3T:hen ja kyllä se kirjain siitä sitten parin pysäkin päästä muuttuu. Mutta yritäpä nyt selittää kolmosta etsivälle, että pitääkin mennä kakkoseen ja vieläpä kesken kesän.

Kaiken lisäksi sekä 3B että 3 tulevat kulkemaan osan kesästä poikkeusreittiä Kalliossa Hakaniemen ratatöiden vuoksi. Mehevä soppa, joka tuskin menee niinkään, että poikkeusreitin päivämäärä korreloisi jotenkin tunnuksenvaihdon kanssa.

Vähin, mitä tässä voi tehdä, olisi siirtää muutos tapahtuvaksi sellaiseen vuodenaikaan, jolloin niitä ulkopaikkakuntalaisia, joihin täälläkin on useasti viitattu, on mahdollisimman vähän. Ei tarvitsisi sitten painaa kahta eri versiota sesonkiesitteistä. Vaan painetaankohan nytkään  3B ja 3T niissä esiintyvät vielä pitkään. Toinen asiaa huomattavasti helpottava seikka olisi tunnuksenvaihdon siirtäminen Olympialaiturin pysäkiltä Kauppatorin pysäkille, joka lie yksi suosituimpia turistipysäkkejä. Siitä voisi sitten nousta sekä kakkoseen että kolmoseen ja tunnusepätietoisuus siirtyisi Siljan matkustajien harmiksi, joita kuitenkin on vähemmistö.

Minä hoitaisin tämän asian sillä tavoin, että pitäisin tunnukset nykyisellään, kunnes linjastoa muutenkin muutetaan. Helsingin raitiolinjoille on ollut tapana tehdä täysremontti noin 30 vuoden välein, joten eiköhän se ole taas kohta edessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aika kurjan tempun tekee HSL meille, jotka seisomme kesällä Kauppatorilla turisteja neuvomassa ammttinimikkeellä raitiovaununrahastaja. 3B:tä etsivälle menee vielä kaaliin se, että nousee 3T:hen ja kyllä se kirjain siitä sitten parin pysäkin päästä muuttuu. Mutta yritäpä nyt selittää kolmosta etsivälle, että pitääkin mennä kakkoseen ja vieläpä kesken kesän.


No kannattaa ainakin pyytää HSL:ltä jotain paperiesitettä. Olihan vanhastakin kolmosesta se turistikierrosopas, niin kai uudestakin tehdään. Ja jokin mahdollisimman konkreettinen selitys, tyyliin: "Se vaunu ajaa ensin tätä kakkoslinjaa ja sitten se lähtee viemään teitä kolmosta pitkin." Ymmärrys voi olla ihan sanavalinnoistakin kiinni. Tuohon laitoin juuri si/ksi sanat "vaunu vie teitä", joka on mahdollisimman vähän abstrakti ja mahdollisimman henkilökohtainen. Linja on abstrakti käsite, vaunu ajamassa linjaa on konkreettinen.

On tietysti ihmisiä, joille mikään ei mene jakeluun, mutta sille ei vain voi mitään. Sitten vain sanoo, että olen pahoillani, en osaa tätä asiaa teille toisinkaan selittää. Ja antaa asian olla. Nuokin ihmiset ovat kuitenkin hengissä selvinneet siihenkin asti, ja selviävät varmasti jatkossakin.

----------


## Salomaa

Selkiyttämisen voisi tosiaan aloittaa poistamalla se "*Eläintarha*". Ehkä tämä on se asia joista moni meistä on samaa mieltä. Miksiköhän siitä halutaan pitää kiinni. Onhan sen poistamista ehdotettu vähän väliä.

----------

